# Squirrel.



## DarkShadow (Jul 5, 2017)

@ 28,800 this is by no means good with noise and reduction its pretty mushy but funny. This Squirrel was so desperately trying to remove a twig branch from the tree and the face expression looks like its about to get a hernia or just maybe smoking some gunja weed and would explain eyes looking like slits.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 5, 2017)

_*OMG!*_ That is the funniest thing I have seen in a LONG time. Who cares about ISO or noise? AWESOME!

I like it so much I just nominated it for Photo of the Month.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 5, 2017)

Okay. This is funny.

Reminds me of this photo I took of a squirrel last year.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 5, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> _*OMG!*_ That is the funniest thing I have seen in a LONG time. Who cares about ISO or noise? AWESOME!
> 
> I like it so much I just nominated it for Photo of the Month.


Thanks a lot Dean.Yeah some photo no matter had bad the IQ its just that moment makes it worth keeping. I needed something to smile about today to and like this squirrel did it even if it was short lived.



nerwin said:


> Okay. This is funny.
> 
> Reminds me of this photo I took of a squirrel last year.
> 
> Thats a great shot.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 5, 2017)

It didn't just make me smile...it makes me LAUGH. A much needed belly-laugh too!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 5, 2017)

Animals can be a riot wild and domestic.


----------



## jpross123 (Jul 5, 2017)

That is hilarious! Very nice capture


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## weepete (Jul 5, 2017)

Yes! totally worth keeping, and what an expression. Could be straight out of a cartoon! Cracking shot


----------



## Derrel (Jul 5, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> @ 28,800 this is by no means good with noise and reduction its pretty mushy but funny. This Squirrel was so desperately trying to remove a twig branch from the tree and the face expression looks like its about to get a hernia or just maybe smoking some gunja weed and would explain eyes looking like slits.View attachment 142740



HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ISO is irrelevant!!!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 5, 2017)

weepete said:


> Yes! totally worth keeping, and what an expression. Could be straight out of a cartoon! Cracking shot


Thanks.



Derrel said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> > @ 28,800 this is by no means good with noise and reduction its pretty mushy but funny. This Squirrel was so desperately trying to remove a twig branch from the tree and the face expression looks like its about to get a hernia or just maybe smoking some gunja weed and would explain eyes looking like slits.View attachment 142740
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## baturn (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 5, 2017)

Your welcome.


----------



## BrentC (Jul 5, 2017)

Awesome capture!  Love it!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 5, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I like it so much I just nominated it for Photo of the Month.



That's what I was going to do! LOL


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 5, 2017)

Wow this is funny!!! 

You should put a huge watermark on this, it will get ripped off in no time! A shot like this could make you a little money!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks.Its possible to get stolen but I don't think about that or worry to much.I usually just put water marks for recognition just got lazy and didn't do it for this one.


----------



## goooner (Jul 6, 2017)

Great catch, made me smile.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 6, 2017)

LMAO, should be on the cover of squirrelly quarterly...


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 6, 2017)

Great capture.  It is meme / inspirational poster worthy.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks.


----------

